# Questions on jamming or spoofing a GPS



## Jarnhamar (18 Jan 2016)

How does jamming or spoofing a GPS signal work?

For example if a platoon or company is in an area where the enemy is actively jamming (spoofing?) the GPS signal will all the GPS's in the group have the same incorrect reading? Would they all read 700 meters north and 1100 meters west of their actual position or would all the GPS's have different mixed up readings?

If it's the former and all GPSs will be reading the same incorrect position, besides being aware of where you are looking at a physical map, is there another method to detect you're being jammed?


----------



## Baz (18 Jan 2016)

http://www.novatel.com/tech-talk/velocity/velocity-2013/understanding-the-difference-between-anti-spoofing-and-anti-jamming/

Spoofing will move them, and they should all move roughly the same amount.  It changes the timing of the received signal.

Jamming will just make them not lock.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (18 Jan 2016)

Google meaconing for more information.  Also keep in mind that some GNSS receivers use both GPS and GLONASS, their behaviour in poor or odd environments varies from manufacturer to manufacturer.


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Jan 2016)

Which is why, even though a garmin handheld is more convenient, people need to be familiar with the DAGR GPS's capabilities and how to use them properly.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Jan 2016)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Which is why, even though a garmin handheld is more convenient, people need to be familiar with the DAGR GPS's capabilities and how to use them properly.


....and a map & compass.  It's also why the US Navy is once again teaching celestial navigation; next war might include some satellites missing.


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Feb 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ....and a map & compass.  It's also why the US Navy is once again teaching celestial navigation; next war might include some satellites missing.



Missed this one. Completely agree. I'm a firm believer in learning the basics before leading into the digital enhancements of capabilities.

But like any tool in the tool box, if it's there, people should know how to use it _properly_, and why it should be done that way.


----------

